# What nuts might be ok for me to try?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, so i know fat is bad, but are there nuts out there i can try? i bought some peanut butter, but in the other thread i made, people were saying it's really harsh for the gut.'overitnow' mentioned almonds are fine for him.what do you guys think? would salted/unsalted make a difference?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

When I had daily D I wouldn't go near ANY nuts. But that's me. Salt or not... depends on how you do with salt generally. (If you are hypertensive.. I would stick with no salt)


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

My naturopath said raw almonds are very good (for everyone, protein, etc.) and recommended that I eat almonds that have been soaked in cold water for an hour or so - my guess is that they absorb some of the water and it makes them easier to digest. I tried almond butter but found it not to my liking. The soaked nuts do not give me a problem.BTW she does not recommend peanut butter for sensitive stomachs but Peanut Butter & Co. brand does not bother me, and I have no idea why. A regular jar of cocktail nuts/peanuts will give me crazy cramps.Hope that helps!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I enjoy almonds and raisins together as a snack.But the raisins can cause a few pains if i overdo it and can tend to be undigested after a BM.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok thanks. i'll try almonds out guys.does it matter if they're salted or not? any brand i should buy in particular? i need something lactose free.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

Lane CT said:


> My naturopath said raw almonds are very good (for everyone, protein, etc.) and recommended that I eat almonds that have been soaked in cold water for an hour or so - my guess is that they absorb some of the water and it makes them easier to digest. I tried almond butter but found it not to my liking. The soaked nuts do not give me a problem.BTW she does not recommend peanut butter for sensitive stomachs but Peanut Butter & Co. brand does not bother me, and I have no idea why. A regular jar of cocktail nuts/peanuts will give me crazy cramps.Hope that helps!


that's interesting. do you have a list of what foods she considered easy to digest? i'm just eating rice and chicken now.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

MM - I'm going to see her Thursday for a cough I have, and I will ask her then. I'm not sure I stressed enough the IBS. But just FYI, she told me to eat a lot of soups and stews... hot foods for lunch and dinner, and to stay away from one of my favorite meals - salad, and raw vegetables. I also started making grits for breakfast (also sold as polenta) - it's just cornmeal, and I mix it with margarine and salt because I can't have dairy either. It is bland enough not to bother my stomach and I still feel full.She told me that if I go for a series of colonics







that she can cure the IBS, but to be honest, I just don't think I can do it. They're not just water colonics, it's a mixture of certain oils and herbs. Still, can't bring myself to agree to it.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

MondayMorning said:


> ok thanks. i'll try almonds out guys.does it matter if they're salted or not? any brand i should buy in particular? i need something lactose free.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,I eat roasted, salted almonds daily and also salted cashews. They are great for the fiber and a good snack! I don't eat alot at once tho, I space it thru the day...See my post in forum IBS-D in the Citrucel category about the full diet!Chea


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

Chea said:


> Hi,I eat roasted, salted almonds daily and also salted cashews. They are great for the fiber and a good snack! I don't eat alot at once tho, I space it thru the day...See my post in forum IBS-D in the Citrucel category about the full diet!Chea


you have a link? i cant find your post


----------

